# Selling Mexican house while residing in the US



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Over the years we have sold several houses in the US without physically attending the closing. That basically involved signing some paperwork at the title company a week or so prior.

BUT - my Mexican house is currently on the market and who knows - it might take years to find a buyer. So one of my many thoughts of late is to empty the house, give a set of keys to a few people (a couple friends, the gardener, the cleaning woman, a realtor or two) - find someplace to rent in Florida - and somehow get myself and my three cats there. 

Someday this house in Mexico will sell. I will ask this question of the lawyer who helped me get my new deed - but do you think it possible to have things set up prior (things like power of attorney etc) such that - with perhaps a couple DHL packets back and forth - I can close on this house without physically returning to Mexico ?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I know someone in Chiapas who gave power of attorney to their attorney to sell the house not to have to return. They made a mistake they gave that attorney full power of attorney rather than just to sell the house so the attorney sold the house and kept the money. They then had to sue that attorney and it cost them plenty to get some money out of the attorney. Be careful with power of attorney.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Mexico has strong squatter's rights law. Moving out of the country, leaving an empty home and giving people keys is a great way to lose the house. Someone will move in. 

If I were you I'd just put a price on it that means it'll sell quick and be done with it.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

surabi said:


> Someone will move in.


As a result of the strong squatter’s rights, once having moved in and begun to occupy the house, it will not be long (a matter of a few years) before they can start the trámites to lay legal claim to the house. To find out more about it, look up information about _prescripción positiva en México._


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Thank you for your concerns and advice.

What I was suggesting is a very common practice in the community I live in. 
For starters - all visitors have to either be announced to security prior, or security will call and confirm the person is allowed etc. I am supposed to report all people who possess keys to the house. 
The couple we purchased our house from (which was empty) were living well outside the area. My 'best friend' bought another house and moved out of our community leaving her house empty to be sold. (But she followed your advice and dropped her asking price dramatically just to be rid of it). 
I would guess that of the 48 houses in my community only perhaps 8 or so are lived in. They may not be empty nor for sale but many of the owners visit for key holidays and that's it. 
At best - if and when I sell my house it is highly unlikely it will be for a family to live in in the usual sense.
In fact - I had a somewhat similar discussion with my mechanic today when he picked my car up for service. He lives nearby and said it is going to take 'nature lovers' to sell our houses. We are rare birds...

But - already I have one internet camera installed and was thinking of adding more, and with the gardener here two days a week and the cleaning woman here another - I'm not sure squatters would go undetected...


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Well, if you live in a community with strong security, it may not be an issue, but FYI, it is usually relatives of the gardeners or maids who move in and claim squatters' rights, not some random stranger. This has happened to people I know, even though they totally trusted their maids and gardeners. Things change when the owner leaves.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes I know several of such cases... both in Mexico and France


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

A friend of mine told me how her mother moved to the states and let her best friend live in the house. As you may have guessed, when the mother came back the "friend" said "its my house now and there is nothing you can do about it" People do things for money that you would not expect. You would think the woman who owned the house would have known about that but I guess she just trusted the wrong person


----------

